# Altima Stock Bose Stereo - Very Poor Sound Quality



## PointyWombat (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 2004 Altima 3.5 SE w/stock Bose sound system. I've had the car since new, and there no aftermarket parts or add-ons plugged in anywhere. The problem is that the stereo sound has degraded over time to a point where it's almost too poor to listen to. The poor sound quality happens regardless of input source (FM or CD), and regardless if the engine is running or not. I've tried one speaker at a time, more or less bass or treble, and it doesn't matter. I believe all the speakers are in good shape. I need assistance in determining where the problem is. Head unit, amp, or possibly something else. Is there a most likely culprit to this problem? Is there any further information needed on my part which would help someone to help me?

Thanks and any and all help appreciated.

PointyWombat


----------

